# when do tegus start filling out?



## Rhetoric (Mar 20, 2011)

My tegu is just a tad over 3ft, I believe hes male (I'm almost positive I saw a hemipenis). He doesn't seem to be filling out much yet. He's not skinny or underfed, he's just not a plump fellow yet.[attachment=2173] August 22 2010 The day it came home with me
[attachment=2174] September 2010
[attachment=2175] March 18 2011


Same rock in all the pictures


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 20, 2011)

During mines second summer (9~15 months old) he grew tremendously in length (18~40")...

During mines third summer (21~27 months old) he filled out approx doubling in weight (12 lbs at end)...

This is the spring before his forth summer (32 months old)... he has lost a fair bit of weight over the winter and as a result he has a bit of 'loose skin'. But his tail (base) and jowls are still quite full. I suspect his jowls are not quite fully developed but by the end of this summer (38 months) I trust he will be fully developed in every way...


----------



## chelvis (Mar 20, 2011)

I saw the same pattern in my two tegus as Toby H. My five year old filled out in his third summer and my two year old is now getting lenghty.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 20, 2011)

Did the tegus hibernate their first year? Do you think it matters? Thanks for the answers. I'm not "worried" about it, just curiosity. I wouldn't mind if my tegu was still 11 inches


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 20, 2011)

I dunno, this is my guy's second summer, he is active and looking for food all the time. It looks to me like he's gotten a good bit of girth on him since he recovered from his impaction.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 20, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Did the tegus hibernate their first year?



In my case (requoted below) my Tegu did a full hibernation his first winter and brumated to various degrees his second and third winters... details added to requote...




rhetoricx said:


> Do you think it matters?



Yes. It's commonly known Tegus who do not hibernate at all reach max size much faster. Although since I've never raised a Tegu without wintering him to some degree, I can't comment on actual rates or patterns. 




Toby_H Should Have said:


> Full hibernation his first winter (4~9 months old)...
> 
> During mines second summer (9~15 months old) he grew tremendously in length (18~40")...
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 1, 2011)

It seems like he's blown up more over night, this picture was from a few nights ago.
[attachment=2222]

He's got a hanging light, I've got to fix the mounted fixture, the wire started fraying.


----------

